# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần lắm sự hướng dẫn sử dụng máy cnc

## tranken

Chả là em đang sử dụng máy cnc 1 đầu cho quảng cáo muốn tìm hiểu về con máy khắc cnc 3 hay 4 đầu gì đấy các bác có lòng cho em đôi lời về cách sử dụng máy với ak

----------


## goldsea

Đang rảnh rỗi nên chợ giúp bác luôn ợ.

Máy bác quảng cáo khổ 1200 x 2400 phải không? bác tháo cái spindle khỏi trục z, bắt thanh nhôm định hình loại dành cho gắn spindle lên mấy bác thuơng gia có bán đó, mua thêm mấy cái spindle nữa gắn lên thanh nhôm đó là bác có máy cắt 3 hay 4 đầu rồi.
Lắp cái này tăng năng xuất nhưng chỉ cắt được hình giống nhau thôi ạ. Nếu làm hàng nhỏ, hàng loạt thì rất hiệu quả còn hàng lớn thì ko tác dụng mấy. Bác tự đánh giá và đầu tư thôi

----------


## tranken

Cảm ơn bác mà điều khiển cho các đầu đục sao ak em không rõ khi đục các chi tiết đục một khổ lớn thì phân chia đầu sao ak

----------


## goldsea

Cái này do bác thết kế và sếp phôi theo biên dạng cắt thôi. tùy hàng to hay nhỏ mà bác di chuyển các spin 1 cách nhau khoảng hợp lý ợ.
Ví dụ như cái này cho sinh đông



3 hình chi tiết nhỏ X = 350 thì bác di chuyển 3 spin cách nha tầm 360 gì đó cho hợp lý. Nếu bác sét tâm phôi ở giữa tấm phôi mét 2 đó thì khi chạy ra thêm 2 căp ... 2 bên nữa kà kà

----------


## tranken

Mà cài đặt trên máy để nó chạy riêng lập kiểu j vậy bác tại em chưa có cơ hội chạy thử bao giờ ak

----------


## goldsea

vẫn như bình thường thôi, nhưng bề rộng không đuơc vượt quá hành trình X/ số đầu spindle. Chỉ có máy nhiều Z thì mới phải lập trình riêng cho từng trục ợ.
Như hình minh họa bên trên nếu chỉ có 1 spindle thì máy chỉ đục ra được một cặp lòi lòi ấy nhưng thêm 2 spindle thì ra 2 cặp nữa, không có j phức tạp cả bác ạ, bác để ý số đo em ghi thì hiểu ngay mà.

----------


## tranken

> vẫn như bình thường thôi, nhưng bề rộng không đuơc vượt quá hành trình X/ số đầu spindle. Chỉ có máy nhiều Z thì mới phải lập trình riêng cho từng trục ợ.
> Như hình minh họa bên trên nếu chỉ có 1 spindle thì máy chỉ đục ra được một cặp lòi lòi ấy nhưng thêm 2 spindle thì ra 2 cặp nữa, không có j phức tạp cả bác ạ, bác để ý số đo em ghi thì hiểu ngay mà.


Bác hướng dẫn em cách lập trình được không ak mà hình như dùng phần mềm nc để điều khiển ak bác

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác hướng dẫn em cách lập trình được không ak mà hình như dùng phần mềm nc để điều khiển ak bác


nó chả khác gì cái máy 1 đầu bác đang chạy đâu, giống 99,99%. Khác mỗi việc là nếu 1 đầu, trong cùng 1 thời gian chạy máy bác chỉ chạy đc 1 sản phẩm, còn nhiều đầu thì cùng thời gian đó nó ra nhiều sản phẩm. số sản phẩm bằng số đầu cắt.

----------


## kkbao

bác đang dùng máy cnc 1 đầu sao lại hỏi lung tung vạy!. bác nhờ ông google: :máy cnc nhiều đầu", xem vi déo á

----------


## goldsea

> Bác hướng dẫn em cách lập trình được không ak mà hình như dùng phần mềm nc để điều khiển ak bác


Đến đây em ko hiểu bác hỏi có ý j ah. bác bảo có máy 1 đầu mà lại bảo em giúp bác lập trình là sao? nếu thực sự bác chưa biết lập trình thì thử với artcam đi, xưa em bắt đầu với cái này đó. Phâng mềm ko phải là tất cả mà cách người sử dụng phần mềm mới là quan trọng ạ.
Thanks!

----------


## tranken

> Đến đây em ko hiểu bác hỏi có ý j ah. bác bảo có máy 1 đầu mà lại bảo em giúp bác lập trình là sao? nếu thực sự bác chưa biết lập trình thì thử với artcam đi, xưa em bắt đầu với cái này đó. Phâng mềm ko phải là tất cả mà cách người sử dụng phần mềm mới là quan trọng ạ.
> Thanks!


Ak bác hiểu nhầm ý em rồi, do đây là vấn đề mới nên em bị mù kiến thức ak hehe chứ cách lập trình file em biết mà bác chỉ là cách sử dụng máy em không rõ ak

----------


## dungtb

Chưa hiểu ý bác chủ muốn hỏi về máy cnc 3 trục hay là 4-5 trục. Chứ nếu nói về số đầu khắc thì 1 hay là nhiều đầu thì cách sử dụng không khác gì nhau cả

----------


## tranken

> Chưa hiểu ý bác chủ muốn hỏi về máy cnc 3 trục hay là 4-5 trục. Chứ nếu nói về số đầu khắc thì 1 hay là nhiều đầu thì cách sử dụng không khác gì nhau cả


Bác cho em hỏi những máy cnc từ 3 đầu trở lên dùng phần mêm NC để điều khiển máy ak bác

----------

